# Installing a Storm Door on Hardie Trim



## Quahog (Jul 25, 2014)

We recently had our home siding, soffit, etc. replaced with Hardie. On our covered front porch, we want to replace a Larson storm door with an Anderson 4000. Since I have a feeling that Hardie won't hold screws very well (and I'm fairly certain it would be more secure and stable to screw into the framing around the door), I'm looking for any tips/tricks/gotchas I should be aware of before taking on this endeavor. 

Also, I've done a little reading on the Anderson and found out they want a 1" depth on the mounting surface trim around the door. I've got 3/4" and I've read there is an option "narrow mount kit" but I'm looking for guidance on the best way to approach this. 

Thanks in advance for any/all constructive help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And you would be right, plus drill to close to the edge and it will crack.
One of the many reasons I no longer use it and use PVC lumber instead.
If you replace the supplied screws with some with the same sized head and gauge but at least 2" long it should work.
Make sure to predrill the holes with a masonry drill.


----------



## Quahog (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you for your reply and for reminding me about the masonry drill bit.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Joe, as usual, gave you some excellent advice there.

I wouldn't try to hang a picture from Hardie even if hitting the stud behind.


----------



## Quahog (Jul 25, 2014)

Would a better approach be to either cut back the Hardie and use Brickmould or remove the 1x4 Hardie trim and replace it with PVC lumber as joecaption suggested?


----------

